
USS Robin – A Victorious U.S. Carrier That Didn’t Exist - vinnyglennon
http://www.armchairgeneral.com/uss-robin-the-victorious-u-s-carrier-that-didnt-exist.htm
======
ZanyProgrammer
A slightly different take on British armoured decks in WW2 (it's in the
comments)
[http://www.navweaps.com/index_tech/tech-030.htm](http://www.navweaps.com/index_tech/tech-030.htm)

------
afterburner
"it was code-named "Robin" for communication purposes, an intentional
reference to the famous—or infamous—English outlaw Robin Hood"

Aw, dang, and I thought it was because the Saratoga was Batman.

------
ohashi
I expected some story of deception, very interesting story, but I was a bit
disappointed.

~~~
vonmoltke
It was a deception, in that the whole thing was constructed to make the
Japanese think the USN had one more operational heavy carrier than they
actually did.

~~~
ohashi
But there literally was another carrier. They stated it openly flew the Union
Jack too. It's not really a deception if there is real live carrier right
there flying US planes.

~~~
vonmoltke
It is if the Japanese believe the carrier is more powerful than it actually
is. See my other reply.

Edit:

WRT the statement about the Union Jack, the jig would be up if the Japanese
actually launched an air strike against the task force since the strike pilots
would get close enough to clearly see what ship she actually was. Submarines
and recon aircraft, however, would probably not be able to get that close and
thus would just report a second, presumably American, carrier.

------
detritus
Thanks, I just wasted a whole hour reading this, its comments section, and a
variety of Wikipedia'd searches around the subject and offshoots.

Armchair General, indeed!

------
suneilp
That carrier doesn't look like British carriers. I always thought they had a
curved launch ramp while USS carriers have always been a flat deck.

~~~
ZanyProgrammer
Those are more modern carriers that were built/converted in the late 20th
century to take Harriers off a ski-jump type ramp, because they were too small
for modern jet aircraft. British WW2 aircraft carriers were true flat decks.

